# Start/Stop



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

How do you guys feel about this feature on the 2021 Cross Sport Atlas? Does it really help with gas? Just wondering.....


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I find the automatic start/stop to be completely annoying. I disable it at all times. 

It is my opinion this feature creates extra wear on the starter, the engine internals, and the fuel injection system. But, I have no documentation to support this assertion.

🍺


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

I agree it is annoying!!!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stand it, I used to hit the button to disable it every drive. Purchased OBD-11 thinking that would disable it but that doesn't work on the '21's you have to physically remove the wire in the engine bay. It's been great since then, don't have to remember to hit the button and the OBD-11 did allow me to fix a lot of other quirks with the vehicle.


----------



## Cotten24 (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting!!!!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

skydaman said:


> Can't stand it, I used to hit the button to disable it every drive. Purchased OBD-11 thinking that would disable it but that doesn't work on the '21's you have to physically remove the wire in the engine bay. It's been great since then, don't have to remember to hit the button and the OBD-11 did allow me to fix a lot of other quirks with the vehicle.


Can you provide more details? Do you need to OBD code AND remove the wire, or just remove the wire?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't need the OBD, just remove the wire.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I find the automatic start/stop to be completely annoying. I disable it at all times.





Cotten24 said:


> I agree it is annoying!!!


X3


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

*DesertFox* said:


> Don't need the OBD, just remove the wire.


I've heard this also affects SOC functions on the battery. True?


----------



## Steve from Halifax (Apr 21, 2021)

Cotten24 said:


> How do you guys feel about this feature on the 2021 Cross Sport Atlas? Does it really help with gas? Just wondering.....


Here's the start sequence for me:
Seatbelt
Start the car
Turn on Headlights (full lights not just running lights)
Disable Auto Start
Check that my wife hasn't changed the audio settings
Get on with my day.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

You should get OBD11 and this should work:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> You should get OBD11 and this should work:
> View attachment 85488


Coding the voltage change does not work on the 2021 models, need to physically defeat Start/Stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Really? Wow, that is a bummer. Thanks for letting us know. I hope that OBD11 team will come up with the app for this.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

kocyk123 said:


> Really? Wow, that is a bummer. Thanks for letting us know. I hope that OBD11 team will come up with the app for this.


I think it is not a problem with OBDEleven, but that the automatic start/stop is now hard-wired by Volkswagen.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hardcoded, don’t expect it to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

They really hardcoded it? What a shame VW.....


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I pull a small trailer with my ‘18. I find that when I have the 7pin wiring plug inserted, it disables stop/start. It also messes with rear back up avoidance and something else, but at least the car doesn’t start/stop. 

I always get startled when I take the towing plug out and it starts/stops. It’s a 7 pin to 4 flat adapter so I just leave it in most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve from Halifax (Apr 21, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> You should get OBD11 and this should work:
> View attachment 85488


Nah, I'm used to it now. Thanks though, others might find it useful.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

May ask company if this works on the ‘21s

Product:








Atlas / Cross Sport, Start/Stop Solution for 2018 up


Does the factory Start/Stop feature of your VW Atlas prevent you from enjoying your offroad experience? In under 1 minute our Start/Stop Solution can be installed so that this feature defaults to the off position each time the ignition is turned on. Ships directly from our East coast US...




www.b2bfab.com





Install video:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4083211758397909


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> May ask company if this works on the ‘21s
> 
> Product:
> 
> ...


How does the delete work? Does it permanently disable start stop at all times? Or can you still toggle it on and off without it defaulting back on?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If it's like the one people have used off of AliExpress it remembers the setting of the Start/Stop button. Turn off, this interconnect keeps it off and if on stays on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Updated for 2021+ models. There you go!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Updated for 2021+ models. There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! I was able to get one, as soon as I did they were listed as sold out.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coding the voltage change does not work on the 2021 models, need to physically defeat Start/Stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check again, just did it on my 2021 CS and works like a charm

Phil


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

This start/stop defeat button was the first thing the sales rep showed me...and added "unfortunately you need to do it every time you start the car"...the delete harness looks to be a good fix


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

tb20gt said:


> Check again, just did it on my 2021 CS and works like a charm
> 
> Phil


What value did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coding the voltage change does not work on the 2021 models, need to physically defeat Start/Stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check again, just did it on my 2021 CS and works like a charm

Phil


Reihenmotor5 said:


> What value did you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12

Phil


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, wonder if there is a difference between the CS and other models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, wonder if there is a difference between the CS and other models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried the voltage change in OBD-11 and it only worked the first drive after changing the value, then after a restart it would auto stop/start again. Same value works on my friends earlier years just fine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]skydaman [/mention]that’s what I thought I read that if it did work it only worked once. Did you go back in to see if the value changed back on it’s own?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]skydaman [/mention]that’s what I thought I read that if it did work it only worked once. Did you go back in to see if the value changed back on it’s own?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did, the value did not change.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

You could also get the APR tune for 2.0t, according to APR one of the features is_ "Auto Start/Stop Inversion - Auto Start/Stop defaults to the off position". _





__





APR ECU-20T-EA888-3-T-IS20-ATLAS APR ECU Upgrade - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IS20 (Transverse) (Atlas)


APR's ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to improve engine performance. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possible through APR's optimization of the factory...




www.goapr.com


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Updated for 2021+ models. There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received this today and installed in 2 minutes. It turns off start/stop about 10 seconds after turning the ignition on. Mine is a ‘21.5.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! That was quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wow! That was quick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered it the same day you posted it


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

bboshart said:


> Received this today and installed in 2 minutes. It turns off start/stop about 10 seconds after turning the ignition on. Mine is a ‘21.5.


Can confirm on the 21.5. Received mine today and installed it in minutes. Worth every penny.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

anorine said:


> Can confirm on the 21.5. Received mine today and installed it in minutes. Worth every penny.


Now I have to train myself to get out of the habit of clicking the button when I start the car. I’ve caught myself a few times turning start/stop back on. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

on my 2021 (not 2021.5) Atlas, Carista did not work to disable start/stop. I disconnected the wire plug at the battery a few weeks ago and have not had any issues (other than the start/stop error in the dash and a related fault code on error scans).


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh, yeah! Just installed on our ‘21.5 SEL R-Line and it works like a charm (10 seconds after start, as stated above). Thanks, b2bfab and forum members!


----------

